# Forum Home Renovation Rendering  Dulux or Rockcote render ?

## familyguy

We plan to render the exterior of an older addition that has been clad in Blue Board, a visit to Bunnings turned up Dulux and Rockcote products, both appear to be similar, the YouTube videos show application to be also very similar for both. There is however a large disparity in the cost with Rockcote being considerably cheaper, has anyone had any experience with the Rockcote products ? are they equal to Dulux in quality, I'm only looking at about 20 square meters and I don't mind paying more for a superior product, but it seems silly to pay almost 50% extra just for a different brand name. 
Opinions appreciated.

----------


## FreeTV

You'll find my detailed response here   http://www.renovateforum.com/f208/ex...ishing-103992/ 
cheers 
Adam

----------


## familyguy

> You'll find my detailed response here   http://www.renovateforum.com/f208/ex...ishing-103992/ 
> cheers 
> Adam

  Thanks for the reply.
I ended up using Dunlop fine render in a powder form, just mix with water and trowel on, I used the tools I had on hand, a small triangle shaped trowel to scoop up the render from the bucket onto the steel float and then trowel onto the board. The first bucket was mixed too thick, thinking it would need to be thick to stay on the board, but it made for heavy going to get an even coat. Towards the end of the bucket I added a bit of water and found it much easier to work with, a creamy consistency worked for me. After reading your account perhaps it is just as well I used the bags of render.
Didn't have an assistant and found that working at an even pace of  :Redface:  mix bucket, apply, and then go back and apply finish to the previous bucket, worked for me - I have no previous experience in rendering. Cost was far less than the dulux render, I think about $140 to cover 22 sqm, it is not however coloured so I need to wait a few weeks and then give it 2 to 3 coats of paint. At this stage the render looks good, however the final test will be after it's painted, once it's good and dry I may hose it down so it has some sheen and I'll be able to see just how even it looks.

----------

